# Symbols Pallet



## barrychab (Dec 19, 2022)

Anyone not seeing some symbols from the symbols pallet? i wanted mute and just noticed its gone, along with harmonics? im in windows version 3.6.0


----------



## SoundsOfIvey (Dec 20, 2022)

I’m also running Staffpad 3.6.0 on Windows, and I see the mute and harmonic options in the symbols palette.

It looks like they’re about 1/3 of the way through the list, between “Octave down” and “Pizz/Arco/Snap”.

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## barrychab (Dec 20, 2022)

i see it, wasnt there before. maybe its instrument specific? i was writing for horn - i assumed the mute would be there.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 20, 2022)

barrychab said:


> i see it, wasnt there before. maybe its instrument specific? i was writing for horn - i assumed the mute would be there.


What exists for one horn may not exist for another.


----------



## ssnowe (Dec 20, 2022)

Based on observation, the symbols palette appears to be instrument dependent and its display seems to be controlled by the Staffpad instrument xml definition file.


----------

